# Console Freezing

## garrontmo

My system freezes up a lot when I'm in the console. The only way to unfreeze it is to power it off. When I'm using X, it never freezes. I'm using a dell laptop. Can somebody recommend something? Is it something in the kernel?

Thanks,

Garron

----------

## justus

What type of graphics card/driver are you using?

I also had similar problems, but it appeared to have something to do with the nvidia-framebuffer support in the kernel.  After I removed that it stopped doing that to me.

It used to also do that when switching to the console from X-windows...also now works fine.

Justin T

----------

## Guest

It is the framebuffer wit riva support enabled, compile vesa instead.

----------

## AggieEmpeg

This is actually a common cause of those lockups that you describing.  Recompile your kernel without this option.

----------

## Jeevz

Right, if you use VESA instead you should be fine. (If you still want to use framebuffer mode.)

----------

